# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 3.x Other The one spell power erudite

## redking

Vaguely based on limited wish. Designed to replace the erudite, and especially suitable for a high psionics campaign.

*Manifested Spell
*
*Metacreativity [see text]
Level:* Psion/wilder 7
*Power Points:* 13
*Manifesting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* See text
*Target, Effect, or Area:* See text
*Duration:* See text
*Saving Throw:* None; see text
*Power Resistance:* Yes

The manifested spell power allows you to produce affects similar to magical spells at the cost of your internal energies. The manifested spell power can do any of the following things:

 Duplicate any sorcerer/wizard spell or cleric spell of 3rd level or lower. Duplicate any spell from any other class list of 2nd level or lower.

A duplicated power allows power resistance and spell resistance as normal (but the save DC is for a 7th-level power).

When the manifested spell power duplicates a power that has an XP cost, you must pay that cost or the XP cost specified below, whichever is more.

When manifesting a spell with expensive material components, you must spend an additional 2 power points in lieu of the material components.

*XP Cost*: The base XP cost of the spell powers depend on the level of the spell. 1st: 100 XP. 2nd: 200 XP. 3rd: 300 XP. There could be additional costs (see above).

I'd like to hear commentary.

----------


## noob

You could make an "augment" section with "For every 2 power points you spend you can duplicate spells of a level 1 higher" if you want that power to be used to duplicate higher level magic?

----------


## CanisLunis

I feel like this could easily be a 5th level power, with the augment noob suggested.

----------

